# McDonald's Fires Ronald McDonald Amid Creepy Clown Epidemic



## woz75 (Oct 12, 2016)

McDonald’s has issued a statement confirming the reason for scrubbing Ronald McDonald from their website and his merchandise from their online store – the longtime franchise mascot is no longer under contract with the company:

“McDonald’s is committed to providing a fear free, family friendly environment. Due to the current ‘creepy clown epidemic’ sweeping the country, McDonald’s has terminated its contract with longtime mascot, Ronald McDonald.  We wish Ronald the best in all future endeavors.”

READ MORE AT: McDonald’s Fires Ronald McDonald Amid Creepy Clown Epidemic


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 12, 2016)

Good news. I cant fucking stand clowns. They give me the creeps


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 12, 2016)

people are pathetic these days.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Oct 12, 2016)

Well, it is too late for him to get a job working for Trump. It looks like unemployment checks for Ronald....


----------



## Borillar (Oct 12, 2016)

Vandalshandle said:


> Well, it is too late for him to get a job working for Trump. It looks like unemployment checks for Ronald....


I dunno, he could be a body double for the Donald.


----------



## woz75 (Oct 12, 2016)

he had a good run - kid's no longer like clowns


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## gipper (Oct 12, 2016)

^^^Leftwinger is a vulgar clown.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)

gipper said:


> ^^^Leftwinger is a vulgar clown.



Lighten up Francis


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 12, 2016)

Good he´s gone. Always tried to foist his veggie burgers on the people, that ISIS sympathizer. He also attracted little fat boys with hamburgers and toys, that chester.


----------

